
NPM – Better Search Is Here - georgecalm
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/154912817335/better-search-is-here
======
georgecalm
Sorting criteria is explained here: [https://github.com/npms-io/npms-
analyzer/blob/master/docs/ar...](https://github.com/npms-io/npms-
analyzer/blob/master/docs/architecture.md#evaluators)

